# Central Michigan Weather 2011/2012



## littlebass (Nov 16, 2011)

I am hearing 100+ inches for central Michigan.


----------



## DaveCN5 (Oct 19, 2011)

Well we got 2" of rain today and it started snowing here about 2 1/2 hours ago. Already got about 3" on the ground and it's starting to come down harder. There's been a few power surges as well. It's all heavy crap, looks like we have a long night ahead of us. 

Good luck everyone and stay safe! payup


----------

